# VM TiVo features at Ideal Home Expo



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

A friend mentioned she had seen a TiVo featured on the Virginmedia stand at the Ideal Home Exhibition.

Anyone been and seen it or are going in which case look out for it and how well it's being demonstrated?


----------

